# New Ex Racehorse



## Liz992 (9 April 2013)

I've recently bought an ex racehorse. She's very forward, can rush times and is very fussy in the mouth. She is currently in a loose ring snaffle. The rushing and forwardness I can deal with but was wondering peoples opinions and past experiences with with similar issues?


----------



## showpony (9 April 2013)

Have you had her teeth checked?


----------



## ImmyS (9 April 2013)

Hello, my ex racer had similar problems, her teeth were checked and were all fine she just found a bit irritating especially if she got agitated over something. I decided to try her bitless,she now has a dr cooks bitless bridle which she loves and goes absolutely beautifully in. Something to may be think about?


----------



## Liz992 (9 April 2013)

Yea, teeth, back, saddle etc were done when I first got her. 
Thank you for the suggestion, will definitely give it a go!


----------



## ImmyS (9 April 2013)

Liz992 said:



			Yea, teeth, back, saddle etc were done when I first got her. 
Thank you for the suggestion, will definitely give it a go!
		
Click to expand...

No problem.. This is my girl in hers -







She loves it, she collects beautifully in it, I've cantered her out in open fields alone and in company and I've never had an issue with brakes


----------



## Dumbo (10 April 2013)

I was going to suggest bitless until I read ImmyS's reply. I've got an ex racer, couldn't stand having a bit in his mouth (took ages to get it in his mouth to start, then would head shake, grab it so I had no control, tilt his neck to the side etc). He's now in a sidepull and is so relaxed and responsive. Best thing I've ever done. It's worth a try


----------



## SillyMare (10 April 2013)

I think it depends what you want to do with him in future and how long he has been out of racing / how much education he has had.

If he is fairly recently 'ex' racing, my first approach would be to try to address whatever issue he has with his mouth. It would be worth getting a really good trainer to assess the problem - is he unsettled in his head because of lack of balance, acceptance of the bit or submission (resentment). Can it be tackled with mouthing on a breaking bit as you would a baby? How does he feel about something like a straight bar happy mouth (nothing to fiddle with at all) or a really kind French link?

Also can you do lots of work to get him responding to your seat as the primary 'slow down' aid to enable you to work him on a really light and still rein contact? Horses that are fussy in the mouth can learn to be really good off your seat.

If your intent is to compete him to a decent level (dressage or eventing) and he is fairly new out of racing it is worth putting the work in to try to solve the problem.

Having said that - if he has been out of racing for a while, his flatwork education is pretty well established in other regards and you don't have aspirations to compete at dressage to a high level. Bit less could provide you with a path of least resistance.

No reason why you can't combine approaches - bitless for hacking and having fun while you work to address his mouth problems in lessons / school work.


----------



## SillyMare (10 April 2013)

Sorry - she is a she!

One more thing - can you use the neck strap as a control aid while she is learning? Horses can learn to slow down on a tug around their neck - useful training aid (no trigger for resistance).


----------



## paradisewalk (15 May 2013)

I use a Myler Combination Bit in my ex racer. She had been out of racing for 3 years when I got her and when I rode I was expecting a strong contact with her head in the air but I couldn't have been more wrong! She goes like a dream in the bit, she immediately gave a natural head carrage, the bit works from the poll instead of pressure in the mouth and it's also sweet iron which I think helps to make the bit more 'enjoyable'.


----------



## paradisewalk (15 May 2013)

Also very soft contact and little pressure needed to stop from a gallop in open field.


----------

